# Can someone pull the vcast.apk? Need it to install free Madden 12



## cltatenza

I'm trying to install my free copy of madden 12, but it tells me I need to have a vcast enabled phone. Was hoping just installing the apk would help.

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowj704

Open from your phone:

http://mobile.vzw.com/VCASTApps

I don't see Madden listed on my app, though


----------



## cltatenza

I get an error message saying the system can't process my request, is it because I'm rooted?

Dial **madden to get a link to madden

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


----------



## kvswim

Flash the VZW client zip?


----------



## moosc

You have to call **madden they send u a text that u click on link. But it doesn't support bionic TB or d3. Also no tablets

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ncwildcat

moosc said:


> You have to call **madden they send u a text that u click on link. But it doesn't support bionic TB or d3. Also no tablets
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


But it does support the charge....however I don't have vcast


----------



## ncwildcat

yellowj704 said:


> Open from your phone:
> 
> http://mobile.vzw.com/VCASTApps
> 
> I don't see Madden listed on my app, though


I keep getting can't process from this link...running the latest gummy


----------



## Mefloump

I installed the vcast apps but Madden still won't download.


----------



## xceebeex

"Mefloump said:


> I installed the vcast apps but Madden still won't download.


Yea I am having the same problem. I may flash back to stock so I can download it unless someone figures it out.


----------



## Catalyst7

What would the apk name be in the system dump?


----------



## Catalyst7

Looks like adrynalyne post a patch for tbolt user that modifies the build prop. I would assume that we would need a build prop change to for this to work righ.


----------



## Piercing Heavens

Looking to see this working. Any more info?


----------



## Sep33

:erm (1):


Meflomp said:


> I installed the vcast apps but Madden still won't download.


What apk did you use


----------



## Sep33

"ncwildcat said:


> I keep getting can't process from this link...running the latest gummy


This wont let me open. I am on GBE 2.0


----------



## xmoox

it works for me im running gingerbread leak just had to update vcast app store


----------



## Sep33

"xmoox said:


> it works for me im running gingerbread leak just had to update vcast app store


Do you have a link of the vcast apk


----------



## Sep33

"Mefloump said:


> I installed the vcast apps but Madden still won't download.


Are you able to open the vcast


----------



## Piercing Heavens

I downloaded a vcast app and it updated but madden would still not download.


----------



## Sep33

"Piercing Heavens said:


> I downloaded a vcast app and it updated but madden would still not download.


I did to but it wouldnt open and wouldnt come,up,in the market


----------



## Mefloump

Yeah I can open the vcast app but the Madden download still doesn't work. I used the link posted on the first page (i'm using the mobile app).

**Update - I clicked on the link from the text message yesterday and today it worked. Downloaded Madden with no problem. Have been running infinity raw since Friday. Didn't make any changes today. Wonder why it all of a sudden worked?


----------



## Piercing Heavens

I couldn't get it working on gbe 2.0 so I installed Tsm inifinity and it worked on that. So here is the vcast app signed for our specific phone.

http://db.tt/FhY8RvtR

Good luck. Final day to get it for free.


----------



## cltatenza

^ this worked, but I also had to change my build.prop back to SCH-I510 and restart.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sep33

"Piercing Heavens said:


> I couldn't get it working on gbe 2.0 so I installed Tsm inifinity and it worked on that. So here is the vcast app signed for our specific phone.
> 
> http://db.tt/FhY8RvtR
> 
> Good luck. Final day to get it for free.


didnt work. I was thinking about going stock but im not


----------



## Sep33

"Piercing Heavens said:


> I couldn't get it working on gbe 2.0 so I installed Tsm inifinity and it worked on that. So here is the vcast app signed for our specific phone.
> 
> http://db.tt/FhY8RvtR
> 
> Good luck. Final day to get it for free.


Are you on GBE	2.0


----------



## Piercing Heavens

"Sep33 said:


> Are you on GBE	2.0


I was but I went to inifity to install madden and its actually running better for me since I have titanium backup install about 100 apps with every rom install.


----------



## Sep33

"Piercing Heavens said:


> I was but I went to inifity to install madden and its actually running better for me since I have titanium backup install about 100 apps with every rom install.


Where can I get that rom. Also if I install it do I do a full data wipe reset


----------



## anoninja118

"Sep33 said:


> Where can I get that rom. Also if I install it do I do a full data wipe reset


its in development under the teamsbrissenmod (TSM) section and yes full wipe

Sent from my Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Sep33

"anoninja118 said:


> its in development under the teamsbrissenmod (TSM) section and yes full wipe
> 
> Sent from my Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


Is it the one thay says beta


----------



## Piercing Heavens

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?5034-9-25-11-ROM-KERNEL-Infinity-ROM-BETA


----------



## Piercing Heavens

Imnuts is a great developer. Its a good rom.


----------



## Sep33

Got it is there a way to change themes on this. I don't see an emulator


----------



## Piercing Heavens

Only 1 theme that I know of which is the stock.


----------



## cltatenza

Did no one see that all you have to do is rename the device in your build.prop on gummy?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sep33

Thank you guys this Tom worked out and I got madden thanks again


----------



## Piercing Heavens

cltatenza said:


> Did no one see that all you have to do is rename the device in your build.prop on gummy?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


No. It would have been nice to know.


----------



## Cruiserdude

That link a page or so back worked for me on Infinity Raw. Fun game!


----------



## bopontana

Ok, for the slow kid in the room (me) can someone provide summary of the best way to get this free madden working for someone currently running GC GBE 2.0? I'm willing to flash a new ROM if I have to but would prefer avoid that for now. Thanks.


----------



## spugemaster

"cltatenza said:


> Did no one see that all you have to do is rename the device in your build.prop on gummy?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


So what do we change and to what?


----------



## SpiffyRob

Just change ro.product.model to SCH-I510, reboot, then install and load up VCAST Apps.


----------



## bopontana

This must be the only way Verizon can get people to use vCast... ? Seems like their efforts would be better placed else rather than developing, supporting and trying to force people to use all their mostly useless vStuff. Oh well, Madden works and vCast has once again be banished from my phone.


----------



## Cruiserdude

So is this still working for y'all? I wiped and restored, tried clearing data and all that, still on Infinity but with Imo's kernel, and now it says it's not available for my device...


----------



## Sep33

"Cruiserdude said:


> So is this still working for y'all? I wiped and restored, tried clearing data and all that, still on Infinity but with Imo's kernel, and now it says it's not available for my device...


Mine still works and I have gone back and forth a couple of times


----------



## Cruiserdude

Still isn't working for me, running stock EP3HA leak that I debloated myself. When I open the app it says that I haven't purchased it, and when I open the VZ App store it says it's not available for my device. Anyone else still getting Madden to work?


----------



## Piercing Heavens

"Cruiserdude said:


> Still isn't working for me, running stock EP3HA leak that I debloated myself. When I open the app it says that I haven't purchased it, and when I open the VZ App store it says it's not available for my device. Anyone else still getting Madden to work?


The free madden was only for Oct 1-3


----------



## Cruiserdude

Piercing Heavens said:


> The free madden was only for Oct 1-3


Oh, so it won't work for anyone now? I thought those were just the only days to download it, and you could keep playing it. Dang, well at least NFL Mobile is free again!


----------



## Sep33

I am on GCFE and it is still working for me fine. I had to live GC GBE to many issueissues


----------



## foister82

The latest vcast update fixed the unavailable for device error. Dial **madden and click the vcast and install from there (cant get free madden now but use the **madden to get the link)


----------



## Cruiserdude

Well I just uninstalled the original game and App Store, and downloaded the new one from the link. It says I can download it for free, since I already got it when it was. It says "Free Always" as if I had purchased it, so at least I know I'll be able to get it working again eventually. But I can download the game, and it lets me try to install it, but then it just says "Application Not Installed" and takes me back to the VZ App Store. This is ridiculous, but I guess I'll try clearing its data and trying again. Thanks for the tip.


----------

